
Ask HN: Anyone in Taipei? - eric_khun
Does anyone know of any interesting technical meetups in Taipei?<p>I&#x27;ve met some really great people from HackerNews meetups in London and Tokyo. I&#x27;m sure some are in Taiwan&#x2F;Taipei too!<p>I&#x27;ve found it hard to find &quot;hackers&quot; or even &quot;makers&quot; to exchanges ideas. Most of the meetups here are often too &quot;sales&quot; or interesting ones might be only in Chinese.<p>Please reach me by email if interested! I&#x27;m sure we can start something!
======
qlk1123
What kinds of technology are you interested in?

AFAIK, there are many tech meetups in Taipei. I myself am a system guy, so I
can say that CAT wrokshop (compiler, OS, blockchain, virtualization) and TLKH
(Taiwan Linux Kernel Hackers) are good. Both community accept English speakers
and the people can interact with foreigner speakers, but it would be a little
bit difficult, but not impossible, for them to organize English-based events.

Besides, there are Taipei Devops meetups, Rust meetups, ...

If you are a Web/Framework guy, I am sure there are more meetups than I can
tell.

Last but not least, welcome to Taiwan!

------
friendstock
This event is in English:
[https://www.meetup.com/taiwanvirtualreality/](https://www.meetup.com/taiwanvirtualreality/)

